# What is the breed of pigeon that is the size of a chicken and cant fly well?



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

My friend had this breed of bird. They are about the size of a chicken or even bigger. They are veryy fat, and have trouble flying. What is it called its driving me nuts.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Modena....


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A giant runt. Or mondine swiss or french. Modenas fly ok


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Some modens do but really good stumpy ones cannot fly apart from to the roof, Do you mean mondaine?

I was thinking a giant runt myself, A guy here in Christchurch has some massive Meat pigeons or Swiss mondaines and they fly well, Circle his lost just like a roller would


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

victorian crown..they fly just a bit.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

I doubt it would be a victorian crown, only b/c so few people actually have these. But maybe, I just imagine it's a large runt or modena


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol Victorian crown. Chances are slim


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Carneau? Their big and bulky.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Texas Pioneer Pigeons might fit that description?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

American giant Homer?


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

Hungarian, also known as the chicken pigeon.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> My friend had this breed of bird. They are about the size of a chicken or even bigger. They are veryy fat, and have trouble flying. What is it called its driving me nuts.


now you driving them nuts. 

post some pic of them and am sure they can idendify it.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

Agreed APF. 

It's almost like saying, I have a black pigeon with feathers on its feet. What is it? 
So we could definitely use a picture. If you don't have one, you could google the few names we have given you and see if one matches. good luck


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol The pigeon girls description narrows the field slightly more than "a black pigeon with feathery feet" none the less I get your point and agree!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are many large breeds that aren't much good for flying. Chickens also come in all sizes. My bantam chickens are smaller than almost all of my pigeons.

Hungarians, Maltese, and Florentines are called "hen pigeons" because they are tall but have a stumpy body like a chicken.

American Giant Runts are very large and even the utility ones have some flying issues if they aren't let out regularly. 

Modenas look like bumblebees trying to flap their little wings. Some are large, and some were kept small and umimproved.

Lahores are large and not the best fliers. Indian Fantails are also big and not very good at flying.


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol. i was reffering to a pigeon i saw when i bought one of my birds from him. it was so big you couldnt pick it up.


----------



## pigeonboy14 (Feb 13, 2011)

giant runt


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

You said on a previous post that your frillbacks were mixed with King, could it perhaps have been the king pigeons. Just wondering


----------

